# Erasure of our history and faith



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The left in this country is going hard to put our history, our religion, who we are as a nation down there memory hole.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...isans-kkk-wanting-save-statue-catholic-saint/

https://www.newsbreak.com/news/0PPexRwN/shaun-king-supports-takedown-of-white-jesus-statues

It's not about racism, it's about what people are aloud to think. The thought police what you to cow before them and do as told or else. No honest debate, right or wrong. It's coming down to political power coming from a barrel of a gun. Just as ChaIrman Mao statesd.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a comment:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I read an article somewhere a few days ago.

The author said what could become of all this is a reversion back to segregation. I think he may be on to something.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Robie said:


> I read an article somewhere a few days ago.
> 
> The author said what could become of all this is a reversion back to segregation. I think he may be on to something.


Voluntary segregation even. I'm participating already.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Just a comment:


That was pretty much the motto of us sentry dog handlers. We went to work thirty minutes before sundown and came out of the woods thirty minutes after sunup. We didn't fear the bump in the night. We were the bump in the night.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Although things seem bleak and the media crams it down our throats 24/7/365 I honestly don't believe things are as bad as they seem.

The thugs/anarchist/looters/virtue signalers are a small but vocal minority. Even though they don't deserve it they get the most attention.

The bigger problem, I see, is the majority that sits back and allows this. For now I believe our nations way of life (for the most part) is safe. But if we continue to let these useful idiots of the global marxists go on eventually we will lose what many have fought and died for. The time is now for all of us to get vocal, send emails, vote with our wallets to show this crap is not wanted here and will not be tolerated. If we sit on our hands and watch then we get what we deserve. The whole "someone else will take care of it" attitude won't cut it anymore.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Although things seem bleak and the media crams it down our throats 24/7/365 I honestly don't believe things are as bad as they seem.
> 
> The thugs/anarchist/looters/virtue signalers are a small but vocal minority. Even though they don't deserve it they get the most attention.
> 
> The bigger problem, I see, is the majority that sits back and allows this. For now I believe our nations way of life (for the most part) is safe. But if we continue to let these useful idiots of the global marxists go on eventually we will lose what many have fought and died for. The time is now for all of us to get vocal, send emails, vote with our wallets to show this crap is not wanted here and will not be tolerated. If we sit on our hands and watch then we get what we deserve. The whole "someone else will take care of it" attitude won't cut it anymore.


I think this is a large part of it. How much can we get away with and how far can we push this before we hit push back. Trump is about to reach his limit of tolerance. I think he wants people to see what will happen if they allow it.

I still don't think this is the major front. I could be wrong but I have thought that since it started. They still have hope that the kingdom will be theirs when Biden is elected. According to the polls, Biden is in the lead. Yeah, I know polls can be wrong. In fact, I'm counting on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I think this is a large part of it. How much can we get away with and how far can we push this before we hit push back. Trump is about to reach his limit of tolerance. I think he wants people to see what will happen if they allow it.
> 
> I still don't think this is the major front. I could be wrong but I have thought that since it started. They still have hope that the kingdom will be theirs when Biden is elected. According to the polls, Biden is in the lead. Yeah, I know polls can be wrong. In fact, I'm counting on it.


This is basically what I told my wife last night when she wondered why Trumpbhad not stoped this crap.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I heard there's also a proposal about changing the anthem of the USA. Dropping the Star-Spangled Banner and replacing it with John Lennon's IMAGINE!
Things would really get going if the Dems win this coming election. I think a civil war will explode.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Public education system has been altering and rewriting history for 60 plus years. It is their number one goal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have this feeling that this Republic and "We the People" are running out of time. Quickly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just read where the asshat left want to remove John Wayne's name from the orange County airport.

Seems he said something against blacks that upset their sensitive feelings.

I read what he said and he was right on, work for position, not sit on your ass a get it handed to you because you are black.

The communist are fast at work here, there will be coming a reckoning in the near future.

They tried it in the 20s and 30s then the 60s, and now the evil bastards are at it again.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Although things seem bleak and the media crams it down our throats 24/7/365 I honestly don't believe things are as bad as they seem.
> 
> The thugs/anarchist/looters/virtue signalers are a small but vocal minority. Even though they don't deserve it they get the most attention.
> 
> The bigger problem, I see, is the majority that sits back and allows this. For now I believe our nations way of life (for the most part) is safe. But if we continue to let these useful idiots of the global marxists go on eventually we will lose what many have fought and died for. The time is now for all of us to get vocal, send emails, vote with our wallets to show this crap is not wanted here and will not be tolerated. If we sit on our hands and watch then we get what we deserve. The whole "someone else will take care of it" attitude won't cut it anymore.


Yes.. hence my profile signature about good men..

It's exactly where we are today.

A friend texted me about the silent majority stepping up. I don't think that will happen this time


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Question... how do you counter the violence and Antifa types without being called racist etc?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Question... how do you counter the violence and Antifa types without being called racist etc?


You are going to be labeled a racist regardless of what you do. So, don't worry about it.

I happen to believe that of the three races on planet earth, *******, Caucasian and *********....********** seem *generally *dominate in a whole bunch of areas....Caucasians second. That only leaves one left.

So, with that belief, I am a textbook racist.

Do I hate black people? Nope.

I've done a lot of research over the years and what I have found substantiates my feelings. Of course, it's not politically correct to have an honest discussion about race. The studies that have been done are difficult to find and are always poo-pooed among the "elites and intellects". It's always my fault blacks just do not generally advance in society....any society, anywhere.

I'm not a real politically correct type of guy. I say what's on my mind. If someone wants to view me as a racist....oh well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> You are going to be labeled a racist regardless of what you do. So, don't worry about it.
> 
> I happen to believe that of the three races on planet earth, *******, Caucasian and *********....********** seem *generally *dominate in a whole bunch of areas....Caucasians second. That only leaves one left.
> 
> ...


I remember learning about this theory. Being consistent *********, ******* then Caucasian should be Caucasionoid?

I also remember when those with Down's Syndrome were called **********.

Interesting theory, but my personal long term multi year scientific study shows that CULTURE is probably more of a reason for these thugs than subset race.

Study shows that you can look at people in certain Zip Codes or Square Miles and generation after generation rarely do people rise above those shit holes.

Very sad but true.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Question... how do you counter the violence and Antifa types without being called racist etc?


I don't. I don't play the game. You can call me what you want, but if your a bad guy intending harm upon me and mine, I will put freakin holes in you whether your black, white, pink, or purple. You can be dressed in a pink tu-tu, a dress and a wig, or you can declare yourself any manor of deviant transgender, multi gender POS you want, you can call yourself a freakin plant for all I care, I will still put holes in you. :devil:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good comments and true analysis.. and yes, you’re going to be called racist no matter what as that is the default race card.

But it doesn’t answer the core question... what can be done to counter the violence of Antifa and BLM?

Edit to the question... PO brings up that if you harm him he’ll take action. As any one here would.

But let’s talk on a national level, state level and local level.

Keep in mind the old adage about conservatives vs liberals.

- if a conservative doesn’t like something on tv or radio they will change the channel
- if a progressive doesn’t like some it on tv or radio they will try to get it banned.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I remember learning about this theory. Being consistent *********, ******* then Caucasian should be Caucasionoid?
> 
> I also remember when those with Down's Syndrome were called **********.
> 
> ...


I've asked this question probably 20 times over the years on another forum. I've yet to get an answer.

Name one community (in the entire world) where blacks have moved in and become the dominate race...and crime has gone down, drug use has gone down and property values have gone up.

I read an article a week or so ago about Nigeria. Nigeria is a black nation. The inhabitants are constantly killing each other. The nation is in turmoil. Whites have nothing (nothing) to do with this. Look at South Africa. The stats on that place after apartheid are pretty fascinating.

Why is it...keeping in mind the Jews have been persecuted, enslaved and killed for thousands of years before anyone was aware of what existed in the recesses of Africa...on a scale that far exceeds the black experience....they always come out on top of things? Is anyone suggesting that the only reason is skin color?

Why in my small town of 20,000, where blacks make up 20% of the population, are there only 5 black business owners? They have the exact same schools, the exact same buses that pick them up each morning, the exact same free breakfasts every kid gets. Are banks and the Chamber of Commerce keeping blacks down...not giving them loans? Boy, that's against the law.
Why are there more Hispanic and Oriental businesses in my small town than black?

Blacks have been *GIVEN *more opportunities than anyone I can sit here and come up with. One would think they would take advantage of it. Let's be serious here. They haven't.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I just read where the asshat left want to remove John Wayne's name from the orange County airport.
> 
> Seems he said something against blacks that upset their sensitive feelings.
> 
> ...


Yeah and they want to rename St Louis because it's islamophobic.

They haven't yet proposed a flag change but I've been expecting that for a while now.

They also want to blowup Mt Rushmore.

https://dailycaller.com/2017/08/15/its-time-to-blow-up-mount-rushmore/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I cannot counter your historical factual arguments. You have an excellent point that more people ought to delve into. :vs_clap:



Robie said:


> I've asked this question probably 20 times over the years on another forum. I've yet to get an answer.
> 
> Name one community (in the entire world) where blacks have moved in and become the dominate race...and crime has gone down, drug use has gone down and property values have gone up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I cannot counter your historical factual arguments. You have an excellent point that more people ought to delve into. :vs_clap:


They won't.

Facts are ugly sometimes.

People want to dress it up and put lipstick on it and announce they have a solution.

Political correctness is a real threat to any society looking to make meaningful change.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I've asked this question probably 20 times over the years on another forum. I've yet to get an answer.
> 
> Name one community (in the entire world) where blacks have moved in and become the dominate race...and crime has gone down, drug use has gone down and property values have gone up.
> 
> ...


This could not have been said better. So, we are labeled as racist because the facts are looked at realistically and can not be disputed? The advantages and money given over the decades to their race is obscene and they are still no better off for it. They are still on the plantation but have no clue. Are we to reshape history and a country for what is it, 18 percent of the population? No, the BLM'ers, the blacks, are once again being useful idiots in the hands of more moneyed and powerful players.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I've asked this question probably 20 times over the years on another forum. I've yet to get an answer.
> 
> Name one community (in the entire world) where blacks have moved in and become the dominate race...and crime has gone down, drug use has gone down and property values have gone up.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!! This ^^^^^^^

Show me one black led country or city that is in good shape? And now look at SA and it's decline.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

"Every book has been rewritten, every picture has been repainted, every statue and street and building has been renames, every date has been altered...History has stopped. Nothing exists except an endless present in which the Party is always right." - George Orwell, 1984

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> "Every book has been rewritten, every picture has been repainted, every statue and street and building has been renames, every date has been altered...History has stopped. Nothing exists except an endless present in which the Party is always right." - George Orwell, 1984
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


And then came John Galt....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Every country on the African continent in the Sub Sahara are shitholes.

The only two that were ever good are gone, they be Rhodesia and South Africa.

Two countries where the white immigrants broke their asses to make something of the places.

Everybody knows what is happening to the whites in SA.

In a century there will be no trace on modern civilization left, just grass huts with primitive savages running the krall.

i watch where one tribe hacks up another, my response, HO HUM.

There is an old saying, you can take the N/R out of the jungle but you can't take the jungle out of the N/R.

Look at the crimes of violence they commit, more butchery than any whit would do, it is in the blood.

On the dark continent, there is no moral compass just the primitive law of the jungle, it show there constantly.

Those same genes reside here in their population.

We have one black family here in this town and that is one too many!

They are ruining the town two over in their section 8 enclave,


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

No need for forced segregation. 
When people are allowed the freedom to associate, they segregate themselves for the most part. 
People function best among their own kind. 
And if your own kind is too barbaric to get along with each other and

Plain and simple. 

However, the left wants a war...and they will eventually get it.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Question... how do you counter the violence and Antifa types without being called racist etc?


I don't know Brother. Maybe a well placed round.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

SOCOM42 said:


> Every country on the African continent in the Sub Sahara are shitholes.
> 
> The only two that were ever good are gone, they be Rhodesia and South Africa.
> 
> <snip>


We can all thank Pres. Slick Willy for the demise of S. Africa. Goodbye F.W. de Klerk and hello Mandela then anarchy. (My Cliff Notes version of history).


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Robie said:


> I've asked this question probably 20 times over the years on another forum. I've yet to get an answer.
> 
> Name one community (in the entire world) where blacks have moved in and become the dominate race...and crime has gone down, drug use has gone down and property values have gone up.<Snip>


Hey @Robie I've your answer. Look at the history of the African country Liberia. The country was formed via the American Colonization Society; an American organization dedicated to transporting freeborn blacks and emancipated slaves to Africa. The capital city was renamed Monrovia after James Monroe, then President of the United States, who was a prominent supporter of the colony in sending freed Black slaves and ex-Caribbean slaves from the United States of America and Caribbean islands to Liberia and who saw it as preferable to emancipation in America. I'm stopping here as I don't want to write another history book.

Well I cheated. The success was relatively short lived as the country fell into chaos and civil war. ... but a world of good intentions. ...kind of like CHAZ in Seattle, which as I understand it is yet another failed experiment.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

0rocky said:


> Hey @Robie I've your answer. Look at the history of the African country Liberia. The country was formed via the American Colonization Society; an American organization dedicated to transporting freeborn blacks and emancipated slaves to Africa. The capital city was renamed Monrovia after James Monroe, then President of the United States, who was a prominent supporter of the colony in sending freed Black slaves and ex-Caribbean slaves from the United States of America and Caribbean islands to Liberia and who saw it as preferable to emancipation in America. I'm stopping here as I don't want to write another history book.
> 
> Well I cheated. The success was relatively short lived as the country fell into chaos and civil war. ... but a world of good intentions. ...kind of like CHAZ in Seattle, which as I understand it is yet another failed experiment.


Hey, at least someone else knows some of the history of Africa!

Everyone here should at least know how deceptive the commies are, SA is a perfect example.

That F'n Mandela spent his entire life denying even through his prison time.

Only when he took the reigns of power did he admit he was one!

His wife "winnie" turned out to be as big a butcher as Idi Amin Dada.

All the propaganda of coexistence went down the shitter, as planned as time passed and social transition completed.

The ruling powers are more racist than the Africanas could have ever been.

Apartheid worked quite well, as proven by current events, the blacks are not equal to the challenge of true leadership.

Their moral compass is always leaning toward corruption and greed.

They have destroyed the country which will never recover because no whites are going to try to salvage it.

I am waiting to see when they think they can take over the Kimberlite tube.

I think DeBeers will set them on their ass with their Merc's.

They all belong in grass huts eating bush meat.


----------

